# E.M.T in concrete



## Bailey 167

I recently received a correction notice for running emt in concrete. I mounted a disconnect on the wall and ran emt down and transfered to pvc at what I thought was finish floor. I have to sawcut, bust out and raise pipe. Has anyone ran into this. (This is not a high spec. job.)


----------



## nap

No because emt can be run in concrete. I do not do it as a practice but the code does allow it or I should say it does no speak against it.

NEC does not allow EMT is cinder concrete, which is different that concrete. As a matter of fact, code states that if you surround the emt with 2 inches of concrete, you can have that within cinder concrete.

what code section did he hit your with?


----------



## Bailey 167

nap said:


> No because emt can be run in concrete. I do not do it as a practice but the code does allow it or I should say it does no speak against it.
> 
> NEC does not allow EMT is cinder concrete, which is different that concrete. As a matter of fact, code states that if you surround the emt with 2 inches of concrete, you can have that within cinder concrete.
> 
> what code section did he hit your with?


No he did not give code section. I looked up 300-6a when I got home.... I'm thinking about arguing that emt is zinc coated, therefore protected against corrosion.


----------



## azsly1

code calls it cinder fill i believe. cinderfill is corrosive due to the lye in it. 

how about running rigid in the 1st place. no worries...


----------



## Bailey 167

azsly1 said:


> code calls it cinder fill i believe. cinderfill is corrosive due to the lye in it.
> 
> how about running rigid in the 1st place. no worries...


Well if I ran rigid we would'nt be having this conversation.


----------



## nap

azsly1 said:


> code calls it cinder fill i believe. cinderfill is corrosive due to the lye in it.
> 
> how about running rigid in the 1st place. no worries...


code does list cinder concrete or cinder fill as not suitable for emt but as I posted previously, code even lists concrete as a proper protection against cinder concrete.

They are two different products.


----------



## Bailey 167

Thankyou for the help, I found cinder fill in code and used it today. This forum is great!


----------



## randomkiller

azsly1 said:


> code calls it cinder fill i believe. cinderfill is corrosive due to the lye in it.
> 
> how about running rigid in the 1st place. no worries...


 
Actually the corrosive agent is the ash from the cinders.


----------



## brian john

And in my area I do not think i ever saw cinder fill.


----------



## cmec

brian john said:


> And in my area I do not think i ever saw cinder fill.


 Me neither,limestone and river gravel are commonly used,they do use fly ash for wall board.


----------

